# Boer buck



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He's ABGA Fullblood.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I pushed the send button instead of the pic button
What do you think of him


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

He's terrible, I think he should come live with me for the next six weeks. =) 

Constructively I'll wait for other more experienced people to chime in!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha thanks.. He's 9 months old. I haven't weighed him so not sure on that but he really has started to fill out since I started feeding him more grain.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you going to use him this year or wait until next year? I love his head and presence.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

All four of my does have been bred by him. One is due mid to late October and the other three are due in February. So excited!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I really like him. I love his head


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

9months and looks like that? He is beautiful.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

He looks great. What a hunk!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you guys not like about him?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is being super picky but you asked what we didn't like. There is honestly not much I would change at all but maybe make him a little wider.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah his butt is skinny.. I don't like it but I really like him lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

9 months?? I was thinking he looked like a yearling! He is very nice. I'd like to see him wider in the front and leveler over the hip, but otherwise I think he's nice.  Gorgeous head and nice length.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

His hind legs look narrower than his front, the angles of the photos aren't great for me to judge his twist. He should grow and I bet his barrel will expand even further. It looks like something is slightly off with his left eye it's hooded in both pics with it and looks off set. I'm running out of things... how is pigment, bite, and teat structure?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you mean it's hooded?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I need to check in teats. But his bite is good and here's a pic of his pigment. I think it's good. It's dark and completely solid.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Long
-Smooth lines
-Well balanced
-Good topline for a Boer 
-Long rump
-Large boned
-Strong legs
-Looks to have good pasterns
-Smoothly blended
-Good barrel spring
-Long, thick neck
-Love the head
-Good breed expression
-Thick shoulders
-Not cow hocked
-Twist looks to be a nice depth ??

Cons:
-Could use more width
-Rump could be less steep
-Needs more meat on the rump
-Maybe toed out a tad

But looking really good for a 9 month old...wow!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow thank you!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I love how thick his neck is.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Hooded to mean that it looks like he is squinting or not pulling the eyelid all the way up. It might just be the pictures though.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow he's a nice looking buck


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you! Hopefully his kids are nice to!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My local feed store offers this supplement for sale. Iv been feeding my buck kent full boer wich is a 16 percent protein and 3.5 percent fat. I'm not seeing what I'd like to see so I'm going to mix a goat developer pellet in his feed half and half that's lower in fat I think it's 2% and 18 % protein and I was think of topping it with this.. Is that ok? Or to much protein? I would be giving him a lot just a sprinkle.


----------

